# What is a....



## +UK+SV (Apr 14, 2009)

I visited an old family friend yesterday who has been setting up a small fishing museum at his house. He had an item donated but knows very little about it so I offered to try to find out for him.

I have searched the internet for so long now.

OK so what is it?

The following are details engraved on it.

Pitchmaker
Hughes & Sons
Londond
Chapman & Hunter
Dia
Rs

It is made of Brass and has an extendable arm of sorts. Engraved in the brass are arcs. with measurments dotted all the way up the arcs (getting closer together the higher they go)

If anyone could help me this would be fantastic.

Regards

Stephen


----------



## paisleymerchant (Mar 15, 2007)

might help if you post a picture of this object !


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree, a picture would help! Might be something to do with making bullets or cutting threads. Look forward to the pic!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## Captain America (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like an indicator. Has the arm got a needle/knib/marker on it and is the brass part a cylinder which can rotate backwards and forwards?


----------



## Captain America (Nov 29, 2008)

Can I have a second guess? Is it a sextant?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

There was an instument maker called Henry Hughes and they did indeed make sextants. If you google "henry hughes sextant" you will get a lot of hits and may find something matching your device. The NMM site has a few with photos on.


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Sounds like the Double Underlocking Restart Pivot off a Vunderson's Back Thread Splicing Unit circa 1918. I think


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



degsy said:


> Sounds like the Double Underlocking Restart Pivot off a Vunderson's Back Thread Splicing Unit circa 1918. I think


how can you say that without laughing


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

dom said:


> how can you say that without laughing


It's all in the Engineering Training, if you can watch a Doxford start up without laughing you can keep a straight face anywhere.(Jester) (Hippy)


----------



## Skye Sierra (Aug 23, 2007)

It is difficult without pics or dimensions but for what it's worth my guess would be an instrument for measuring propellor pitch

Regards

Roger


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

Henry Hughes & Sons was founded in 1838 in London as a maker of chronographic and scientific instruments. The firm was incorporated as Henry Hughes & Sons Ltd in 1903 and in 1923, the company produced its first recording echo sounder. Company records are held at Glasgow University Archives, Reference code GB 0248UGD 033.

Peter


----------



## Ian J. Huckin (Sep 27, 2008)

Degsy,

"Sounds like the Double Underlocking Restart Pivot off a Vunderson's Back Thread Splicing Unit circa 1918. I think"

Would that be the Mk II?


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Ian J. Huckin said:


> Degsy,
> 
> "Sounds like the Double Underlocking Restart Pivot off a Vunderson's Back Thread Splicing Unit circa 1918. I think"
> 
> Would that be the Mk II?


I would say that, since the primary underlocking knob appears not to be knurled, then it must be a MkIa.


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

Excuse me! It is obvious to me that there are users of SN who do not have any idea of engineering stuff. The MK11 was a ventriclatated obdurating mechanism that could not possibly be mistaken for the part which is being investigated as it had to be used in conjuction with the Vonsternbakupenender gauging wich had a stuber acme type thread to maintain a constant thrust on the ailiarating plectills. Those of you with "TICKETS" should consider revision.[=P]


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Thats close, but I would think it would depend on the angle of the dangle and the heat of the meat.

Not a Ginger Beer.

John.


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

As for the suggestion from Marconi Sahib it was a MK1a, from the knurling. Absolutely ridiculous, and with respect I would suggest the dit dit dah dah has done serious damage to your observational skills, thank God you were at sea after the use of flags. You would have ended up reading the washing line on a Bombay grain boat.(MAD)


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*What is it?.*

HI +uk+sv.
It would be a big help if you could
include a photograph of this article.
If you do,Im sure that there is someonr
out here that can help you in this matter.
Best of luck in your search.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Sounds Familiar*



degsy said:


> Sounds like the Double Underlocking Restart Pivot off a Vunderson's Back Thread Splicing Unit circa 1918. I think


Hi Degsy.
Just a word to let you know that
I endorse wholeheartedly what you
said about whatever it was you were 
talking about!!!!!!

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## nautibuoy42 (Jul 30, 2008)

Surely if it's a pitchmaker, it's for measuring the viscosity of the pitch before running it in the seams after caulking the deck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

degsy said:


> As for the suggestion from Marconi Sahib it was a MK1a, from the knurling. Absolutely ridiculous, and with respect I would suggest the dit dit dah dah has done serious damage to your observational skills, thank God you were at sea after the use of flags. You would have ended up reading the washing line on a Bombay grain boat.(MAD)


I beg your pardon, my dear sir. I resemble that remark.
Having used a device of this description for many years to measure the angle of dangle and vector of thrust when setting up the AN-4Q2 bipodal radar unit I believe I should be able to tell the difference between a MkI, MkIa and MkII unit.
Of course it's always difficult when one is working in the dark and operating entirely by feel. (Whaaa)


----------



## muldonaich (Nov 19, 2005)

its an spc2d any one that sailed on gtvs would know that but it must be minus the the demisters lol kev.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*om*

i think its a giggling pin


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

A range-finder!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Its a "pullsons fulminator". When it is attached to the dwyel flonker it measures the fulminations in the hoojamaflik indicating the necessary adjustment to the Howsyourfather in order to keep the eccentrics happy

Used to be a cutaway drawing of it in the Eagle comic


----------



## joebuckham (Apr 1, 2005)

hi+uk+sv

ask your friend for a lend of his camera (==D)


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

joebuckham said:


> hi+uk+sv
> 
> ask your friend for a lend of his camera (==D)


A camera range-finder?


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

It's probably another bloody sluice valve sent to haunt me (Cloud) (Cloud)


----------



## degsy (Jun 16, 2008)

I was talking today to an ex Chief Engineer, very experienced steam and motor man. He cut a fine figure clutching his cider bottle covered in his news papers outside the Salvation Army Hostel. I gave him a slug of my Ozzy White and told him of the dilemna on SN. He gave me a full explanation of the part and its use. Apparently its a Phuknowz, and is used in conjunction with the Gurner to extanerate a normally dinstabilated vortex indulater on the older Doxfords. His diagrams drawn in urine on the pavement, he held his pen so well, where remarkable in their detail. I shook his hand as the Police led him away, a tear rolled down my cheek as his cries for clemency and a large pink gin echoed across Norton Street. Is this the way our Nation treats ED men no wonder we lost West Africa. [=P] [=P]


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

The poor chap was asking a serious question!

Don't worry mate if you come back to look for the replies - the lunatics have temporarily taken over the asylum. 

Post a photo and you might get some sense.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

_I was talking today to an ex Chief Engineer, very experienced steam and motor man. He cut a fine figure clutching his cider bottle covered in his news papers outside the Salvation Army Hostel. I gave him a slug of my Ozzy White and told him of the dilemna on SN. He gave me a full explanation of the part and its use. Apparently its a Phuknowz, and is used in conjunction with the Gurner to extanerate a normally dinstabilated vortex indulater on the older Doxfords. His diagrams drawn in urine on the pavement, he held his pen so well, where remarkable in their detail. I shook his hand as the Police led him away, a tear rolled down my cheek as his cries for clemency and a large pink gin echoed across Norton Street. Is this the way our Nation treats ED men no wonder we lost West Africa._

He must have taken the cure. You should have seen him when I sailed with him.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

degsy said:


> I was talking today to an ex Chief Engineer, very experienced steam and motor man. He cut a fine figure clutching his cider bottle covered in his news papers outside the Salvation Army Hostel. I gave him a slug of my Ozzy White and told him of the dilemna on SN. He gave me a full explanation of the part and its use. Apparently its a Phuknowz, and is used in conjunction with the Gurner to extanerate a normally dinstabilated vortex indulater on the older Doxfords. His diagrams drawn in urine on the pavement, he held his pen so well, where remarkable in their detail. I shook his hand as the Police led him away, a tear rolled down my cheek as his cries for clemency and a large pink gin echoed across Norton Street. Is this the way our Nation treats ED men no wonder we lost West Africa. [=P] [=P]



Reckon you could be right Degsy. I had quite forgotten about the Vortex indulater ... LOL


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

I've looked in Furnell's "Practical Knowledge fot All" Vol 5 under .Radio and Telivision pages 400 to 432 and the best I can come up with is 
Ea = 75 1a = 0.15 mA for Eg = -3 which is conventionally expressed in milliamps per volt. I trust this helps
Pete


----------

